# SaddleOnline.com ?????



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/advice-saddleonline-com-102642/
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/saddleonline-com-49972/ 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/saddle-online-anyone-155678/

Here are some old threads about that particular website.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the price is under $500, then the retailer paid less than $250. That should tell you a whole lot about the quality. Best to steer clear.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> If the price is under $500, then the retailer paid less than $250. That should tell you a whole lot about the quality. Best to steer clear.


Actually the cost a lot less than that wholesale, those saddle packages from India are between 70.00 and 95.00 each in lots of 20.
A half container ocean freight (20 saddles) from India is 375.00.
Import Fees, 160.00 for the lot.
Shipping from the dock to your door for 20 saddles 400.00

So total wholesale for each saddle package 116.00 to 141.00, depend on how much bling and tooling on the saddle, the synthetic saddles cost about 15.00 each less than the leather ones.

6 or 7 companies from Kanpur India have been bugging me for years to buy their junk :lol::lol:
I had 4 companies send me a total of 6 Saddles for Free over the years to try out hoping I banged my head hard enough in the past that I would sell their product.

How can they sell them so cheap? Hollow Fiberglass Trees, Water Buffalo Leather (which is virtually free as they pull water buffalo form the Ganges River) and the workers make 2.00 an hour.

Screws and nails do not hold in those hollow trees and the thin leather will soon tear from use.

The old saying you get what you pay for is not true with the Saddles made in India, as a door stop or boat anchor cost 5.00 to 10.00 :lol:

Sorry to be so blunt, but I love Horses too much to even think of those things being brought into the US and Canada, well anywhere for that matter.... 

Ebay is full of those cheapies for 250.00 or less if anyone really dares to try one :lol:

.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

And the leather used on those saddles are tanned with urine!!!! Ewwwww, pee saddles!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

waresbear said:


> And the leather used on those saddles are tanned with urine!!!! Ewwwww, pee saddles!!!!!!!


Most of them are, but I was trying to keep my rant less gross :rofl:


.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Southern, thanks for all that info. No wonder so many try to sell these cheapies. Someone had asked me to consign one which I declined.


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info everyone! I had no idea about the urine tanning ahahah www


----------



## Roxiandsplotch (Nov 18, 2012)

My friend had gotten one from that site and it didn't seem so bad. But the seat sizing ran a little small. From just seeing the saddle in person, it didn't seem that bad. But now that I know all of what's wrong with that company, I personally wouldn't buy from there... Best of luck!


----------

